# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  الذكريات

## بحار في الغربه

*مساء مُشرعًُ بابه للرياح الطيبه*

*عيدكم مبارك*
* ببركة صفاء نفوسكم* 

*ليلًُ طويل*

* يسكنُ عتمةَ المساء* 
*مُدنَ بعيده ترتوي من* 
*دموعُ الراحلين* 
*طريقًُ لا يبعُد عن النهايه*
*مدينه تسكننا* 
*لا يعرفها الضوء* 
*يُخبرك ظِلُكَـ الممدد*
* علي قارعة الطُرقات*
*أن شمسًُ ما كانت هُنا*  
*لم تُدركها* 

*شجرًُ خريفي ًُ كثيف* 
*نبت فوق ضفة الروح*
*يتمني لوعادة*
*أليه الأوراق*  
*ونبته تشكو الريح*  
*ورماد يتبعثر فوق الزهر*
*موجه حزينه تشكو*  
*لم أعد أرتفع*  
*هل جف النهر*  
*غريب يتعثر بِخُطاه* 
*يصل النهر*  
*فلا يجد سوي*  
*وحشة**المكان*
*وأطلال ذكريات*  
*ظلت في العراء* 
*حتي أفسدتها وحشة*  
*الزمان* 
*ويعيش وحده* 
*علي أطلال ذكريات*
*رسم طريقاً أخضر*  
*بالورود*  
*وتجاهل حساب تقلبات الزمان*
* تُري*  
*من نُحاسب علي ذكرياتناالفانيه*
*هل*
*الزمن*  
*أم الذاكرة؟* 
*كُلها أبواب مرسومه علي المرايا*
*كلما توجهت نحو باب* 
*وجدتهُ*
*عارياً*
*ومرسومًُ فيه صوره بائسه*
* لعائد* 
*لم يجد سوي ظلًُ مُحطم*



*وبقاياقُصاصات ورق**ًُ قديم* 

*تداعت من بزخ الندا* 

*في الليالي*  
*الموحشه*
*ويظل يبحث* 
*في جيوب الملل*
*عن خضرة المكان*
*وزهره تركها* 
*فوق ضفة نهــر*
*وأبتسامه* 
*لموجه تعانق شمس صباح* 
*وذكره فتيه* 
*لنغمات*
*عزفتها في وقتٍ*
*كان يجمعنا**ذات مساء*
*لم تنتهي الا عندما*  
*أيقظتنا رائحة الصباح* 




*وظلت لي ترانيم* 
*حزينه لا تُخطيء* 
*أترنمُ بهافي قلب الليل المُوحش* 
*تؤنسني فيها* 





*آهاتي*
*وألتحف فيه* *بسكون مميت*
*ما تبقي بداخلي* 

*من أنين ذكريات*

----------


## Pearla Maya

_اخى الكريم
على شاطئ الذكريات ينساب انين الناى ... يترنم بحنين الايام ويغشانا اللحن الابدى بحزن مصلوب الاحلام حتى يهمس القلب فى وجل اللا من فرار .. وتفيض دموع الاحداق .. تشتاق للحظة ميلاد ... والفجر بعيد. 

...... تقبل مرورى_

----------


## بحار في الغربه

)***Pearla Maya***( 

:.أنستـــي.: 


يا جميله 

نحنُ هكذا 


عندما نعبر شواطيء الأمكنه 
وتسافر الروح بحثاً عن الذكريات المفقوده 

علي أرصفة الغياب 

في أولُ الأرصفةِ عتاب 
وبالكاد 
آخرها رقصاتُ الورودفي الخريف  

علي جسمان الذكري الراحله 
أنستــــي 
شكراًلمرورك  
*ولأبتسامتك التي* 
*غازلت وجه الصباح* 
*و عاندت كل الرياح* 
*التي هبت بالفرح الجميل* 
*وتظلُ الذكريات*  
*أُغنيةًُ تموت* 
*علي شفاه العابرين* 
*وِدِ وشكري*  
*ومرحباً بكِ*

----------


## لمسه

آآآه 
من كلماتك ومن عزفك ولحنك الدافئ 
روعه فى كل حرف وكلمه
كلمات رائعه متل عادتك 
يسلموا الايدين يلي كتبت
ويسلم الاحساس الحلو 
لك اجمل التحايا

----------


## بحار في الغربه

*)**** العزيزه لمســــه****(*



*:.أنسـتـــــي.:*


*دائماً ما*


*أُحسُ بصليل القيود برأسي*


*فأمنحُ قلمي بُرهه ليفيض ببعض الدموع*


*علها تكون أغنيه حزينه فوق جدران الوحده والغياب*


*تُدندنها روحي في حالات صفاءها*


*يا رائعه حد الهشه*


*نُدركــُ أن مولد الشمس لن يتأخر*


*علي ليل الغرباء*


*ولكن لتكُن بعض الترانيم كذكري كتلك الفانيه*


*تدوسها أقدام المساءُ المغادر*


*وتكون كأغنيه فجــرُ الغرباء لقدوم النهار*


*:.سيــــدتي.:*



*دعيني أقل لكي شيئاً وللجميع*


*سلامًُ على الوجد في زهوه*


*وسلامًُ على كل فاتنةٍ*


*تتأرجحُ في حُسنِها*


*في رداء الحرير الجميل الأنيق*


*علي صفحات كلماتي الحزينه*


*ولكي أنتِ*


*يا أبنةَ الشمســ*


*أيتهاالأتيه بلغهٌ من الزمن الجميل إلى الزمان المستحيلْ*


*لمســـــه*


*وِد وتفاريح*


*لمرورك الجميل الذي*


*يُهندمُ الأرواح*


*زهره جميله لعينيكِ*

----------


## لمسه

*نُدركــُ أن مولد الشمس لن يتأخر*


*علي ليل الغرباء*








[Naskh Variants]:.سيــــدتي.:[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]

*دعيني أقل لكي شيئاً وللجميع*[/CENTER]



*سلامًُ على الوجد في زهوه*


*وسلامًُ على كل فاتنةٍ*


*تتأرجحُ في حُسنِها*


*في رداء الحرير الجميل الأنيق*


*علي صفحات كلماتي الحزينه*


*ولكي أنتِ*





*أيتهاالأتيه بلغهٌ من الزمن الجميل إلى الزمان المستحيلْ*


*لمســـــه*


*وِد وتفاريح*


*لمرورك الجميل الذي*


*يُهندمُ الأرواح*


*زهره جميله لعينيكِ*[/QUOTE]



ماأروعك حتى فى ردودك 

أيوجد مثلك فى هذا الزمن 
انهو كما قلت زمن المستحيل
وانت معجزه هذا الزمن 
نعم ...انت كل شيئ فيك جميل
حينما تكون الكلمة من الفضة فاعلم  ان كاتبها من دهب 
انت راقى  ومبدع  لك مني اجمل تحية قلبية
يملاها الود والاعجاب 
لهذا الابداع الا متناهي 
جميل ما وجدت هنا من كلمات 
تحياتي

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

أخبرته من قبل يا لمسة اني لم اجد ردود ولا مواضيع تحمل اجمل التعابير
مثل ما يختاره البحار الماهر
انت هكذا وسأظل معك هكذا أعجز عن التعبير أمام كل حرف تعزف به على أوتاري
وكأنك تتعمد أكلالي لأبحث عن عزفك الباهر 
تقبل تحياتي ايها الرجل الطيب

----------


## بحار في الغربه

:.الجميلـــه.: 
&&&لمســـه&&& 

هكذا أنتي  
كـــ 
*النيل يفتح ساعديه لي في المنام* 
*لـ*  
*يحدِّث الطير المهاجر ثم يصمت*  

أنا دائماً أُحبَ* فوح القرنفل* 
*وأنتعش*  
*من أنفاس أمسيه* 
*تضم أبناء الشمس* 
*يا أبنـــة الشمس* 
*هزّى إليك بجذع النبع* 
*وأغتسلى*
*ولننعم نحنُ بالشذ ى* 
*وغناء النبع والأشجار* 
*بوجودك هُنا*  
*كوني بألف خير بأذن الله*

----------


## بحار في الغربه

)***أميــــرتنا***(


وسيـــدة الحفل


مســاءك سكـــر


دعيني أقل لكي شيئاً


الشمس تشرق من جديد 

والفجر يضحك من جديد 

عندما أراكي هُنا

هكذا أنتـِ
تنسابين ناصعةً

وتملأكـِ الحياه

من مسامِ سرِها


كوني دائما بالجوار 



شُكراً لكــِ 

ولأبتسامتك التي دسَ الضوء بين ثناياها

كل ألوانه

و م ح ب ت ي

يسبقها جل أشتياقي لمرورك

ودِ غير منقوص

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

بحار اعتذر على عدم قرائتى لها الا الان فكم جميله ومشبعه بكل حواسك الدافئه التى تأثر الروح والعقل والقلب كم من معانى تحملها حروفك القابعه فى القلب فتنير العالم بما غزلت من حروف وكلمات راقيه الاحساس تحياتى اختك جاسره مصريه

----------


## بحار في الغربه

هكذا الغُرباء

يمضون وقلوبهم تخفق بألف أُمنيه 

منها الرجوع ألي تلك الذكري المفقوده

في عالم النسيان

ولكنها الشمس كلما أشرقت ببريق الأمال

يُبعثرها الصباح المُستهزيء


بكل أُمنيات الغرباء


***)جاســـره (***

يا أبنة النيل العظيم

تقول الأسطوره 

وأقول أنا 
كلما أبتسمت جميله ولد طفل جميل

فأبتسمي كي تبعثر براءة الأطفال

ضحكاتها البكر بجانب أبتساماتك

يا جميله

ودِ وأحترامي

و

شكراً لله عليكِ 

يا أنيقه

----------


## زوزو عادل

السلام عليكم 
استاذى العزيز والغالى بحار فى الغربه
لايوجد تعبير بداخلى عن جمال كلامك
وماسطرت يداك ومانطق به قلبك
وتعبيراتك الجميله وردودك الاكثر روعه
واحييك على ماذكرت فى كلامك عن الذكريات
فانا لم يتبقى لى فى حياتى غير الذكريات
فصاحب الذكريات يموت ولا تموت الذكريات معه

تقبل تحيتى وتقديرى واعجابى الشديد بحضرتك
ربنا يبارك فيك
فى رعاية الله

----------


## بحار في الغربه

الذكريات
 سحاب يجرى فى سماء ممطرة
يُهيمن عليناأحياناً
في ليالي الشتاء البارده
فتكون نشوه لا نعتادها كثيراً
 فنشعر بسخونتها تُدفئ الجسد

***)زوزوعادل(***

:.أنستــــي.:
تسكبين تراتيل حنانك
وتحيطيننا بروحك النقيه
يا جميله
باقه من ورد الفل
يعبق أريجها أرجاء قلبك الجميل
وشكراً لتلألأوجهك الوضاء 
الذي يقذف بسحره بين سطوري
ودِ وشكري

وآشياء آخري كثيره

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل بحار في الغربة 

أعترف أن حروفي تعجز عن التعبير عما يدور بداخلي الآن .....
كلماتك أعادتني إلى زمن وذكريات من الأحزان . 
زمن عشته وعرفته وأتقنته .....
هكذا هو الحال تجرفنا ذكرياتنا دائما وراء الأحزان ....
 وان ظهرت الابتسامة فخلف هذه الابتسامة كثير من الأحزان والآلام .....
أسلوبك في الكتابة مميز....
أسلوب يأتينا بالجديد كل يوم....
دومت دوما متألق ومتميز .....
خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## بحار في الغربه

مساءُكـِ راقٍ  
يا سليلة الأنقياء 
يا صاحبة الأسم الأجمل  
~~~ليلـ عشــق ـلة~~~
*ربماهو موسم الشتاء* 
*الذي تبكي فيه السماء*
*وتلبس غيومها ألوان الحزن*
*لتكسو به أرجاء أرواح الغُرباء*
*ننتظر*
*فلعل الربيع يأتي بكل خيلاء* 
*وأنظر حولي حينها وأتمتم بيني ونفسي*
*ها هو موسمي قد جاء* 
أقل لكي شيئاً ربما لستُ الوحيد
الذي قاله لكـِ
أبحثُ في صمت
عن سِحر حضور
وهطول أُنثى
من سماء الأُمنيات
فكنتـِ 
يا جميله
أنتِ دائماً
أسطورة من دلال 
أميرة من فرح
و
*فراشة ترقص باليه على أيقاع ندى الزهرات*
*ودِ* 
*وباقات ورد*
*وأحترام بحجم سماءك التي تظلك*

----------


## adel2007

بحار في الغربه
لقد جعلتنا بخاطرتك هذه 

نبحر في بحر 

من المشاعر الصادقة

لهذه الحياة

ونرقص مع حروفك اللؤلؤيه

أبداع متقن من قلمك

ليس بغريب 

ولكنه في هذه

المره عجيب  

جعلتِ 

قلبي يقرأ 

وعيني تتأمل 

وفكري يصور 

أنت حقاً مبدع

في همسك ونضمك

لك باقات الأماني 

دمت بكل ود

----------

